# Virgina Beach is not cycling friendly. .



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://hamptonroads.com/2009/08/virginia-beach-faces-uphill-climb-call-more-bike-lanes


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

QQUIKM3 said:


> http://hamptonroads.com/2009/08/virginia-beach-faces-uphill-climb-call-more-bike-lanes


I lived in Kempsville for almost 5 years and did countless rides on Indian River road. For the most part I bypassed the section between North Landing and Princess Anne due to absolutely no shoulder and often the white line would be in dirt. 

There were great rides and riders in the area if you were willing to deal with traffic. I also commuted from Kempsville to the Norfolk Naval base and the shipyard in Portsmouth.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I disagree. I think the city does a pretty good job.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Lifelover said:


> I disagree. I think the city does a pretty good job.


Me too. I am surprised someone posted an article about council _passing_ a resolution that is _pro_ bike as an example of it not being bike friendly.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

gegarrenton said:


> Me too. I am surprised someone posted an article about council _passing_ a resolution that is _pro_ bike as an example of it not being bike friendly.



I actually liked the article. I think what was at issue was the all the replys to the article.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

jpdigital said:


> I actually liked the article. I think what was at issue was the all the replys to the article.


Isn't that always the case?


----------



## Andy C (Jan 22, 2004)

*meh*



Lifelover said:


> I disagree. I think the city does a pretty good job.


That's going a bit far. I would say the city is not-awful to cyclists, but "pretty good job" is Portland, OR, not Virginia Beach.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Portland is the gold standard not just "pretty Good"*



Andy C said:


> That's going a bit far. I would say the city is not-awful to cyclists, but "pretty good job" is Portland, OR, not Virginia Beach.




Between the roads and the MUTS, I can safely traverse about 90% of Va Beach roads in day light hours and maybe 50% of them in the dark.

What more do you want?


----------



## untoothedyouth (Jul 9, 2009)

Williamsburg may not technically be Hampton Roads but its got my vote for the most cycling friendly area of them all. I really feel for the riders on the southside. No hills AND no shoulders.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

untoothedyouth said:


> Williamsburg may not technically be Hampton Roads but its got my vote for the most cycling friendly area of them all. I really feel for the riders on the southside. No hills AND no shoulders.


It's also the only place with decent trails.


----------



## untoothedyouth (Jul 9, 2009)

Lifelover said:


> It's also the only place with decent trails.


Now see I didn't even think about that. The city really needs to play that up in their advertizing. Us cyclists give them so much free press.


----------

